

Judge awards class action lawsuit vs comScore for stealing personal information - dudus
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9238137/Judge_awards_class_action_status_in_privacy_lawsuit_vs._comScore

======
dudus
comScore response:
[http://www.comscore.com/About_comScore/Privacy/comScore_Resp...](http://www.comscore.com/About_comScore/Privacy/comScore_Response_to_Edelson_McGuire_Lawsuit)

More info:
[http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-04-05/business/chi-j...](http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-04-05/business/chi-
judge-gives-classaction-status-to-comscore-privacy-suit-20130405_1_comscore-
class-action-status-annual-report)

